# Megaplex - Orlando



## Dushar (Jul 1, 2010)

Just seeing who is atending, hoping to possably meet some local Furs.



Du


----------



## Dushar (Jul 13, 2010)

well looks like just me and my mate, your loss


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 14, 2010)

I know a girl that's going. Her name is Wolfeh, and she'll be selling earhats. She's very talented, but I'm not sure she has any sort of Furry account anywhere.


----------



## Ben (Jul 14, 2010)

I want to go, since I'll be in Orlando the week before, but I don't think it's entirely feasible. Poops. :c


----------



## Dushar (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll have to look her up then, I'll be rolling in my combat armor and gear, though I may change it up, dont really have to " Defened all that is furry " at a fur con =P


----------



## Dushar (Jul 23, 2010)

Well I'm off to MegaPlex!


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 23, 2010)

I wish I could go. I'm in Tallahassee right now, but I already blew off my summer with Anthro-con.

Maybe we'll see you next year.


----------



## Dushar (Jul 26, 2010)

Wish you could have been there, was one hell of a con, if all goes well next year I'll join the ranks of the fur suiters!


----------

